# Pangea Rock IV Background



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Anybody know if they stopped making these?

I'd love to pick on up, but seems like all the places that actually carried them in the US, no longer have them in stock. I've got a couple of friends overseas that would probably order one for me, but shipping might be horrendous 

I've searched all the Reviews section and seems like NADA is in stock


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Not _exactly_ the same thing, but try searching for Aquaterra back grounds.

kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All mine are Pangea and I got them all from overseas. Shipping was not too bad.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got one specifically in mind.. A Pangea Rocky VI 78"x23" in Charcoal
All the overseas sites I can't understand LOL
I found a site that sells them, AND has the filters and heaters I want.. for 96$ shipping for all
Not sure if they are in stock... waiting on e-mail

DJRansome.. Could you PM me where you ordered yours from?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Got some NEWS!!
Got off a nice long phone call to Denmark and talked with a guy from Pangea that handles the selling/distributing.

Turns out Pangea is in the market for vendors.. The few vendors they had in the United States kinda didn't pan out. They will be down in Orlando in March for a Vendor/Marketing meeting and will be looking into getting wholesalers here in the states.

There might be one selling in Canada coming up soon.

You can still order from them directly at Pangea. I'm waiting on my quote to ship/buy now.
I'll update as soon as I get a price


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Well I'm surprised to hear about this background again because I tried to get this for a year now, from the distributor "Aquarium Habitats" who supplied other vendors here in the US and was told that this particular background was to expensive to make and the people from Denmark are not making this anymore.... So he took it off his website.....It seems It's just the ROCKY IV....every other Pangea we can get...Tinga keep us updated or PM me what you come up with a vendor....because I just have given up on this background.....nobody had it....


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea.. if any vendors/retailers read this and want to carry the Pangea line... I'd say give them a call. They seem to be wanting to get them over here in the states pretty badly.

Jan Moller even went so far as to ask where the "cichlid people" buy from LOL


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

It will cost $655 USD to be shipped from the UK


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

What kind of vendors are they looking for? Like, Central Pet Supplies or someone along those lines?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

They just need some stores to pick them up, but the prices are going to be at LEAST a 40% markup at COST, just because of the Euro vs Dollar exchange
Shipping was only like $260..


----------



## Dan s (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

I just bought a Pangea Background from a new distributor here in the Uk. I got to see the Rocky IV in his show tank and it looked stunning, absolutely stunning. 
I know he will send from the Uk to the states.

When I spoke with Pangea direct in Denmark it was alot more expensive (almost double the price) to buy from them than it was to buy from a distributor.

Dan


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I know of the UK distributor you're talking about.
That's the price he quoted me.

Some of his fish though, holy they look nice.
Especially his peacocks and koi.
I don't even LIKE koi, but I'd buy them from him if I did


----------



## Dan s (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Tinga,

Yes I think so, he did say he had someone in the US interested. If you go for it you wont be dissappointed, the backgrounds are brilliant! I cant work out why I havent got before now.

Your right, he had an amazing collection of fish, *** never seen anything like it. His show tank was incredible. Sadly I know nothing about Rift lake Cichlids (South American is my thing) but all I do know is that one day I will certainly be looking at setting up a Malawi tank.
His Koi where also stunning, he had the most incredible Koi pond (18,000g) *** ever seen!

Dan


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, my husband said "Sure" but with one caveat..Not to yell at him when he got his nice video card and computer upgrades LOL

Now I just have to figure out HOW I am going to put this very large background into a tank where the largest hole is 7"x23" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan s (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Tinga,

The show tank that Tony had, he had to cut his background into several bits to get it in and apart from one tiny bit I couldnt see the joins and I was looking really hard to try and find fault with it.

Im lucky, Im getting a tank built around my background so I dont have to cut it.

Computer parts or amazing background? Sounds like your getting the best deal there!! 

Dan


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I cut all mine. For my 72" tank there are 3 pieces. Just follow the faults that are molded into the rock and the silicone joins will be hidden in the cracks. Not a straight cut, like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not only talking about cutting it vertically..

But probably on the face as well. I have a Eurobraced tank that has (2) 7x23" holes and then 2 more for filters that are even smaller. I'll have to make a minimum of 4 vertical cuts

Some places on the background look pretty spacious. I'll have to just get it and see what I have to do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've also cut the braces as well. For that tank I was able to put the background in whole. Then I use another piece of plastic and pop-rivet a splice in place. Still good after 4 years.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

This is my tank

See how small the cutouts are?









I'm not sure who makes the tank, but All Glass and Glass Cages say "Don't modify the top"


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you guys checked this site:

http://www.underwatereco.com/Pangea-Bac ... -1154.html

They are located in PA.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

PauloSilva said:


> Have you guys checked this site:
> 
> http://www.underwatereco.com/Pangea-Bac ... -1154.html
> 
> They are located in PA.


I've called him and sent multiple e-mails...
No response so far


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

You wont get a response with these guys.....*** tried for a long time gave up...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't imagine how you are going to get a Pangea in there. Cheaper to buy a US tank, LOL.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Well guess I messed up it was 655... in Pounds. Roughly $1,100 USD  
I don't want it that bad..
Ordered a Rocky I from Chip at Aquarium Habitats just 100 or so miles up I-5 from me.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

What are you going to do cut it into 4 pieces? If thats the case I would just build on in the tank. How are you supposed to get big rocks in there? Oh and I would hate to try and catch a fish in that tank. Does the top come off? I do love the seamless look though. :drooling: Hmm I think I would turn that sucker into a saltwater tank.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

gtphale said:


> What are you going to do cut it into 4 pieces? If thats the case I would just build on in the tank. How are you supposed to get big rocks in there? Oh and I would hate to try and catch a fish in that tank. Does the top come off? I do love the seamless look though. :drooling: Hmm I think I would turn that sucker into a saltwater tank.


Yeah, I'll cut it into 4 different pieces. 
Hopefully my rocks will not be too big to fit in there and NO the top does not come off. :wink: 
I've seen bigger tanks with smaller Eurobracing around the edge,but I'm not even sure who made this tank


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Well didn't get the Rocky IV like I wanted. Got the Rocky I from Aquarium Habitats.
Overall it looks ALOT better in person than the pictures. Fairly sturdy but SHARP is some places around the edges of the flashing.
The texture feels alot like Lava or Tufa rock. Waiting on other supplies to come on now 
Here's a full shot


















From the side at angle



























The Back









And a closeup


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

> They just need some stores to pick them up, but the prices are going to be at LEAST a 40% markup at COST, just because of the Euro vs Dollar exchange
> Shipping was only like $260..


Trust me, if some stores " pick them up " you will pay a outrageous cost do to mark up. Maybe twice or more than what you would direct.

What they need to do is contact major suppliers like central pet supply and such. Those companies can do bigger orders and get the cost knocked down big time.

I do like the one you got now though but Im kinda in between on the two tone rock part.

Cant wait to see it filled up.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, I dunno about the red in there either, but I could always slap on some leftover Drylok that I have. I've seen some tanks and the red doesn't look that bright, more like a muted rust color.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

It will look different submerged though so thats something to look forward to.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got her in last night and will fill her up today. Can I say " What a pain in the butt"
Maybe if it were just dropped in the tank, with one whole piece, but not cut like a jigsaw puzzle into 5 separate pieces









Posting pics filled when we get it up and running


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see it Tinga. I'm sure you'll be happier with the experience tomorrow (or next week). :lol:


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

bump. any pics of it in the tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think she ended up not installing it.


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

She actually ended up selling the tank in the end and got out of the hobby.


----------



## STATMATT (Sep 12, 2008)

Tinga said:


> PauloSilva said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys checked this site:
> ...


We'll see, I don't need to talk to a sales rep, I just need the product delivered. i ordered it today. So I'll update you on what happens.


----------

